# Flat folded band question



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

So I'm wondering whether it matters how you fold the bands when using a wide band folded small, as in a 3" to 2" taperon a half onch fork. Does it affect performance if you roll it instead of folding it in half and repeating, or fan folding or whatnot?

Also, which is better: multiple stacked narrow bands or one wide folded band?

Any advice or opinions would be apreciated.


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

I can chime in on part here. In another thread that I can't recall at the moment (prowl around it's recent) multiple stacked narrow are better than 1 wide.

Hunter Catapults are this way (2 strips theraband each side)
So is the Saunders Hawk

Folding Topic

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

When I use very thin rubber (Thera band blue or black), I use folding. Otherwise, the cutting takes forever, and also if just one band tears the whole set has to be repaired.

Even the Fish Hunter uses folded bands, the two layers are folded both on the fork as on the pouch side.

I mostly prefer stacked bands for my compound models, the rubber runs more cleanly over the pulleys.

I never found any accuracy disadvantages of folded vs. stacked rubber.

Jörg


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

good questions, good replies, I can add this info to expanding knowledge.

Thanks again.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Rayshot,
on the folded band sets,always keep the folded part facing in towards the throat. The tag edges face outwards. I've always found it to be better that way. Flatband


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Hi Rayshot,
> on the folded band sets,always keep the folded part facing in towards the throat. The tag edges face outwards. I've always found it to be better that way. Flatband


Thank you. I will pay attention to doing that.

Isn't it amazing that there is always way more to just about anything, than what meets the eye.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Since I've been experimenting with the Wal Mart bands, I've tried both rolling and folding in fourths (fold in half then fold in half again) and I haven't noriced any difference in how the bands act. The toughest part for me is keeping the bands rolled or folded while i'm attaching the pouch or attaching them to the fork. It can be an interesting experiment in coordination.


----------

